

Flat UI Pro 1.2 Released (Bootstrap 3 Support) - SmeelBe
http://designmodo.com/flat-ui-pro-1-2/
The main feature of this release is its support of Bootstrap 3.0, officially issued a few weeks ago.
======
siganakis
Just a heads up, [http://designmodo.com/flat/](http://designmodo.com/flat/)
crashes safari on iPad (ios6).

------
SmeelBe
Bootstrap 3.0 + 50 Flat icons. - very useful addition.

